# Snowboard Jedi - Using Your Head?



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey,

just wondering if anyone has tried the Snowboard Jedi program? For a while I've been interested in the psychology side of things, how it might apply to snowboarding, and in getting "the fear".

So I checked out the Jedi program mentioned above. It's a mental training program designed to help improve your shredding, using stuff like visualisation. I'm currently recovering from a broken leg, so can't put any of the ideas into practice, but they do seem interesting... which is why I was wondering if anyone has tried it?

I did write a review of the course, which you can check out it you're interested.

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd never heard of this before. Definitely sounds interesting. As a psychology major in college, I have to say that people do not give enough credit to the power of the mind when it comes to learning new things.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey,

well that was pretty much what I thought, after checking it out, however a lot of the techniques were new to me. Because I haven't really looked into this aspect of improvement before, I don't know how much of it is common knowledge, or widely/freely available. After going through the whole course, I came to the conclusion that it was good, but expensive. I'd certainly recommend the material, but at a price of $97, I think it's quite expensive...

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah the problem would be that that ^^ is what I would be visualizing lol.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

justdust said:


> I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...


LOOOOOOOL! (10 character rule)


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL - classic shot 
Maybe that dude would benefit from the advice of how to get over a bad slam


----------

